# You know that nagging feeling something's just not right?



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I've felt that with Jett now for over a year. Bloodwork was perfect last year. He's had a swollen nodule kind of where the lymph nodes are on his neck for a couple of years. They are on both sides now. When I first discovered the one, we did a biopsy and it was just saliva. I've had the vet check them a few times now and both my old vet and my new vet keep saying that it's a good thing that they are on both sides and similar. Just this past few months I've noticed Jett lacking that 'sparkle' in his eye. But with the move and all the stress, I chalked it up to that. Last Friday Jett was in the front window at the store. I have fake snow up there and I've had quite a few customer's dogs think it was a giant piddle pad and make 'yellow fake snow'. I've always cleaned it up and torn out the patch of 'yellow snow'. But I guess Jett can still smell it and marked an area. He's NEVER done that here. And I guess it was a good thing because I noticed how yellow his urine is and how strong it smells. He gets tons of water mixed in his food so his urine should be pretty clear and not too strong. So I've upped the amount of water in his food and it's more like soup he's getting at this point. Today he marked at the front entrance of the store. Again he's never done that. But I'm glad because I could tell that it seems even darker. I called my vet on Monday and we have an appt. scheduled for this Monday for a well check, CBC and urinalysis. I know it's absolutely ridiculous but I can't shake this feeling. I've been feeling it for such a long time now and test results so far haven't revealed anything. I'm looking at some proofs from the Christmas Photo Shoot we had at the store on Sunday and it just is jumping out at me the look in Jett's eyes...like he doesn't feel 100%. Not sick...just not 100%. He does still run and play in the mornings and evenings so I can't say there is any change in activity level. Why do I have this sick feeling in the pit of my stomach?


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Crystal, it's not absolutely ridicoulous. I think we all have that Mommy radar. And whenever mine went off, or hubbies, even with the slightest signs, we always took him in, and better to treat it early, if it is anything, than later. Hey, if nothing is wrong, it gives you peace of mine. What greater gift is that. Did they ask you to bring in a urine sample?

It's just the littlest things outside the normal routine, that catch our eye.

With my Kara, we thought...hmmmm is she drinking more water than normal, it was not excessive, but more than normal, and glad we brought her in.

I am sure Jett is fine, but don't beat up on yourself at all, for bringing him in. Always listen to that Mommy instinct.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I agree, about Mommy radar. You know Jett better than anyone, and I've always thought that you are exceptionally sensitive to your dogs and their behavior, Crystal. I think it's good that you're getting him checked. Please keep us posted.

Hugs to you and Jett.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Hope all is ok Crystal. Glad you are trusting your Mummy gut and getting him checked out.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

It can be very difficult to tell what is abnormal and what is just a normal variant for your dog. But I NEVER discount "mommy radar." Hopefully, it is just something normal for Jett; if it is something abnormal, then you can weigh your treatment options. But don't feel that your sense of something not being right is ridiculous-- it isn't at all!

My rescue kitty, Hershey, looked to be getting pretty thin to me, so I brought him to the vet last week. $400 later all his lab tests checked out fine. In this economy that is hard to spend, but the peace of mind is truly priceless. The one thing I never want to say with regard to my pets is "I should have." 

Keep us updated on how he is doing. I'll keep you, and him, in my prayers.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I hope it is nothing but it is wise to have him checked. Keep us posted..:wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Crystal -- Mommies always know when something isn't right -- long before "big time" symptoms arise. And yes, often it's something we can't exactly put our finger on, but we know that something is amiss.

Sending prayers that it's nothing serious -- but most of all praying that the tests will lead you to knowing what is wrong.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Jett  Not feeling himself? Oh Crystal....I know how worried you must be. Us Mama's know our babies best. I think it's wise to get a checkup for him. Maybe it's just winter blues and stress from all the changes, but better to take every precaution. I'm praying it's nothing serious. Hugs my friend to you and my Jett boy! XO!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Crystal - I call Mommy radar, Mommy Gut. It's that feeling you have in your gut that something's amiss. I certainly had it with my son and I think I have it with Tyler too. Just as you said, it's that look in their eyes, body posture, little things that add up, things like that that my DH would say, "What are you talking about?" but we know. I'm hoping it's nothing or something very easily fixable. Sending all our love to your boy. You know how much I adore Jett. :wub::wub:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

The sialadenitis can sometimes be treated quite simply with a course of an antibiotic like Baytril. If that doesn't work, Phenobarbital (yes, the seizure medication) will often shrink the glands back down. It is given for a few months and then weened off. It is a major and risky surgery to have the salivary glands removed in a toy dog, so medical treatment is typically best. If they did a fine needle cytology last time, you always have the option of doing a true biopsy later on if meds don't work. If its inflammatory, they can be treated with a short course of steroids as needed.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Crystal I totally understand what you are saying. You would know better than anyone. Your mommy instinct kicked in and you know something is wrong. I hope it's nothing serious. If you can see it in his eyes...it's there. I hope and pray all goes well...please let us know asap.


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

You need to do what you feel is right....Jett is very lucky to have such a devoted Mom....hugs to the little guy.....and puppy licks from Mariah....


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

It's always good to follow your gut feelings... it doesn't mean there's something terribly bad going on.. but just 'something' and a vet visit and blood panel ( stool and urine tests too while at it) is the best way to go....and that should give pretty good insight to what may need to be addressed.


I've always been one to follow my 'gut' and vet knows if I have concern it's a ligit reason to get my babies in. She knows I "know" my dogs!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh sweetie you must be worried sick. Praying that it is nothing serious!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

: ( I'm sorry you're worried, check it out anyhow and trust your instincts. Like it was already said, it doesn't have to be anything serious / and easily treated. and I'm sure you are still feeling the stress of the move in some ways, tired maybe? and stressed thinking about this even when it was in the back of your mind. maybe it is or some of it, is related to stress.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

I'll be thinking about Jett and hoping for the best! I just saw Dianne's thread too, and I think we can all attest to the "mommy radar" being a valuable tool. Please keep us posted on what the vet says!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Crystal If you can see it in Jets eyes than there is something that's not right.
Hopefully its something that's minor and can be easily cured..Saying a prayer for baby Jet .


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm sorry he isn't feeling 100% I'll be praying for an answer and understanding for you


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Crystal, A mom knows!! Hugs and I hope the best from the vet on Monday.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

So sorry that Jett is not quite feeling like himself. Mommy radar is not something to second guess. We are blessed with these instincts for a reason. Sending love and positive thoughts your way.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Hugs and prayers coming from Bob, Marsha and The Boyz.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Crystal, once I had a bad case of shingles in my ummm, butt (such a crude word, it is hard for me to use) :innocent:--resulting in a damaged nerve there that continues after ? years, but only when I get under a lot of stress---DH & I call it my "stress barometer." When it starts to burn I clear my schedule! It is awful & wonderful because otherwise I would never know when 
enough is enough. It truly is a "pain in the butt!" :smrofl::smheat::smtease:
I think this is what you would call "the mommy radar w/the dogs." I would check out Jett as suggested by everyone! Let us know what you learn."
Sending big hugs! :wub:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh Crystal, you must be so worried...I'm so sorry Jett isn't feeling quite like himself. I know your mommy radar is spot on so please dont feel like you're being silly! You and Jett are in my thoughts!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Had Jett's vet appt. today. We did a CBC, Chem Screen, took in a stool sample and did a urinalysis. I won't have the results until either tomorrow or Thursday. My vet is not in on Wed.  She did agree his urine is pretty dark or 'concentrated'. But he appears very well hydrated. Everything else upon physical exam looked great. She isn't wanting to do another biopsy on the lumps in his neck until we get the blood work back. Other then that, she did say his heart rate is pretty slow for a toy breed but says she's not concerned about that. I'll be honest, I was afraid to ask if it could possibly mean something but at the front desk I did ask. They said they would have her call me to answer any questions. So now I sit here and worry if a slow heart rate can be an indication of something. In humans, isn't a slow heart rate indicative of being in good physical condition and a low stress person? If so, I hope it's the same in dogs.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Had Jett's vet appt. today. We did a CBC, Chem Screen, took in a stool sample and did a urinalysis. I won't have the results until either tomorrow or Thursday. My vet is not in on Wed.  She did agree his urine is pretty dark or 'concentrated'. But he appears very well hydrated. Everything else upon physical exam looked great. She isn't wanting to do another biopsy on the lumps in his neck until we get the blood work back. Other then that, she did say his heart rate is pretty slow for a toy breed but says she's not concerned about that. I'll be honest, I was afraid to ask if it could possibly mean something but at the front desk I did ask. They said they would have her call me to answer any questions. So now I sit here and worry if a slow heart rate can be an indication of something. I*n humans, isn't a slow heart rate indicative of being in good physical condition and a low stress person?* If so, I hope it's the same in dogs.


Yes, I think you're right, Crystal. I'll be keeping you both in my thoughts and heart until we get another update.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

hugs!! we are all here waiting with you for the results!! hugs and more hugs!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Crystal, I think slow heart rate is good. How do they get a urinalysis? I'm hoping and praying you get good results and it's nothing that cannot be easily treated. Sending you positive thoughts...



Crystal&Zoe said:


> Had Jett's vet appt. today. We did a CBC, Chem Screen, took in a stool sample and did a urinalysis. I won't have the results until either tomorrow or Thursday. My vet is not in on Wed.  She did agree his urine is pretty dark or 'concentrated'. But he appears very well hydrated. Everything else upon physical exam looked great. She isn't wanting to do another biopsy on the lumps in his neck until we get the blood work back. Other then that, she did say his heart rate is pretty slow for a toy breed but says she's not concerned about that. I'll be honest, I was afraid to ask if it could possibly mean something but at the front desk I did ask. They said they would have her call me to answer any questions. So now I sit here and worry if a slow heart rate can be an indication of something. In humans, isn't a slow heart rate indicative of being in good physical condition and a low stress person? If so, I hope it's the same in dogs.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Crystal a friend of mine has mentioned to me several times that her heart rate always seems to be measured lower than average, and she isn't a health nut and there's no particular reason. It's just the way it is. So hopefully that is the case with dogs too.
i'm glad you have the appt over and it's not too long a wait for the results.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Crystal, I think slow heart rate is good. How do they get a urinalysis? I'm hoping and praying you get good results and it's nothing that cannot be easily treated. Sending you positive thoughts...


I took in a urine sample. I cut down a dixie cup and straitened out a wire hanger. Then I made a loop in one end of the wire hanger big enough to sit the dixie cup in. When Jett lunged to do his business, I slipped the cup under him. I had no way to tell if I was catching anything but thankfully I did.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Crystal - I was thinking of Jett this morning while I was out and about and planned to write to you to see what's up. Glad you posted. I know that my DH with his marathon training has had a very low heart rate. In fact when they did a stress test they had him walk on the treadmill for a really long time and it was still way too low to hit the rate they needed. He had to run full tilt and full incline on the treadmill to get it to the right rate. :w00t: Sounds like the visual check up was fine for Jett. Anxious to get the results on sweet Jett.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

What a great idea...did you think of that? Sending you a big hug Crystal...love your little Jett and you.



Crystal&Zoe said:


> I took in a urine sample. I cut down a dixie cup and straitened out a wire hanger. Then I made a loop in one end of the wire hanger big enough to sit the dixie cup in. When Jett lunged to do his business, I slipped the cup under him. I had no way to tell if I was catching anything but thankfully I did.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

The one time I followed Lacie around trying to get a urine sample, she thought I was crazy :wacko1::wacko1: and wouldn't go potty until I gave up. I was hopeless.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Rocky's Mom said:


> What a great idea...did you think of that? Sending you a big hug Crystal...love your little Jett and you.


Aw thanks. We love you and Rocky too. 

I can't take credit for the idea. I got that from one of the vet techs at the clinic I go to.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> I took in a urine sample. I cut down a dixie cup and straitened out a wire hanger. Then I made a loop in one end of the wire hanger big enough to sit the dixie cup in. When Jett lunged to do his business, I slipped the cup under him. I had no way to tell if I was catching anything but thankfully I did.


Here's hoping Jetts results are ok, sounds like the test are a good idea though. For urine I catch it using an old soup ladle  works really well. I used to have to do it a lot for my bichon as she had bad bladder stones.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Crystal,

Please keep us posted about Jett. I know how worried you are and I can definitely sympathize. It's hard to think that something might be going on with our little guys. I'll keep him in my prayers.

Hugs,
Debbie

P.S. I always had trouble getting a urine sample from Harry, until someone told me to turn a pee pad upside down. The bottom of the pads are not absorbent and you can get the sample from there. :thumbsup:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Crystal - praying everything turns out OK.

An old serving spoon (unslotted of course) that you never plan on using again also works for the urine sample!


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

anxiously awaiting Jett's results....and hoping everything will be just fine....


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Praying test results are fine for Jett!!

When I had Missy who was diabetic and later with her bladder cancer I had to collect urine from her all the time. I used to cut down a styro cup and slipped it between her hind legs when she squatted. At first she give me a look of what the h*ll are you doing??? LOL but then she got so used to it it didn't phase her.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks everyone for continuing to keep Jett in your thoughts and prayers. I'm hoping to hear the results today rather then Thursday. My vet did call me last night. Sadly there are medical conditions that can cause a low heart rate. Last march when I had him there, his was at 130 which is normal. Yesterday it was 110. But it was a very steady, regular rhythm. If test results don't reveal anything, I'm thinking my understanding was an EKG would be next. 

Something my vet did notice yesterday was that his eyes were really bloodshot. I've not really pulled back his lids to look at the whites lately so maybe we're just dealing with some type of allergen that's irritating his eyes. Or a simple UTI. But my mind was just whirling last night. I used to have trouble keeping weight on him and just this past year I've been able to put weight on him and keep weight on him. But I've noticed he does sometimes cough when I pick him up around the rib cage area. I've had my old vet come out to the store and listen to his heart and I've had my new vet at the clinic listen to his heart when telling them this. Both said at those times, everything sounded clear and good. Is putting a bit of weight on him causing strain on his heart and could that cause it to slow? He's really at a good weight. He was always a bit on the thin side previously. I'm really questioning myself and everything right now. 

Oh for girls, I think getting a urine sample is super easy. What works for us is when they squat, just slide in the lid of a mayo jar. Boys on the other hand can be a bit tricky. I've heard of a soup ladle before but worry about it splashing out. And I'd have to go out and buy one because I use mine on a fairly regular basis. Soup is good food you know.  The cut down dixie cup worked great for us since it was super tiny in diameter, but still deep enough to help prevent 'splash-ige'.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Crystal - I know you're worried and keep questioning yourself but try to calm yourself until you get the blood results back. I know my mind runs rampant when something's wrong with David or Tyler (or even myself and DH) but it doesn't really help. In fact gets my blood pressure up which isn't good. See what results come back and know that you are being such a good mom attending to what you're worried about which Jett's really quite healthy and not in emergency mode. Hoping you can get the results back today.:smootch:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I think a slow heart rate is not considered a concern till it is below 80 or even 60 maybe I forget which. 

The inflammed eyes ( likely allergy) could well be the reason for what you described as noticing his not feeling well... that you could tell by his eyes. Quincy gets the inflammed eyes sometimes due to allergy. I do flush with artificial tears to remove any 'debris/pollens/ allergens' and that helps a lot but sometimes they get red in spite of that. Vet gave me drops to put in when inflammed and they help clear up almost immediately. I put in at bedtime and by AM usually all clear.

Praying all is well with the test results!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Crystal, i hope your vet calls today so you won't have to continue to worry and I pray everything is alright.
Give your boy a hug for us!


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

OH Crystal i am so sorry for not responding to your post any earlier than today i have kept up with everything and i have been praying all is good and your an awesome mommy and Jett has all the love fromm you he needs to feel better soon very soone we pray :blush::blush:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I know you are worried sick over this. I'm praying it's nothing serious. Erik always says a slow heartbeat indicates good cardio and health. So hopefully it's the same for our animals. Benny gets bloodshot eyes sometimes too. It's usually something in the air that bothers him and I'll use some drops to clear them up. Hopefully it's something simple like that. Aww Crystal....we love Jett. Know that I'm thinking of you and praying for the best here!


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Awwww, I'm praying that everything is ok with dear Jett. Any update on Jett? *****BIG HUGS to you****


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

jmm said:


> The sialadenitis can sometimes be treated quite simply with a course of an antibiotic like Baytril. If that doesn't work, Phenobarbital (yes, the seizure medication) will often shrink the glands back down. It is given for a few months and then weened off. It is a major and risky surgery to have the salivary glands removed in a toy dog, so medical treatment is typically best. If they did a fine needle cytology last time, you always have the option of doing a true biopsy later on if meds don't work. If its inflammatory, they can be treated with a short course of steroids as needed.


Jackie if I'm understanding this, if it IS clogged salivary glands doing a course of Baytril of Phenobarbital should shrink them. And if that doesn't work, a biopsy is in order because it's most likely not clogged salivary glands? They do not appear to be painful at all.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Its more the reason they glog up...which is typically some type of inflammatory process. For some unknown reason, phenobarbital tends to resolve this issue.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Jackie if I'm understanding this, if it IS clogged salivary glands doing a course of Baytril of Phenobarbital should shrink them. And if that doesn't work, a biopsy is in order because it's most likely not clogged salivary glands? They do not appear to be painful at all.


Oh Crystal, just seeing the results now, I pray it is an easy fix. Love you.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Crystal, sorry I don't know the answers for you. I know nothing about it.

Try writing down your questions for the Vet before you call or she calls you... when they are throwing things at you that you don't fully understand it is hard to come up with the right questions...then we think of them later. Happens to all of us. Can you call your Vet back and ask to speak to her again to further explain? Sending you a hug..I know how scary this all sounds and how anxious you must be. Hopefully, you'll get all your answers soon and know how to proceed. How is Jett feeling now?


----------

